# The Final Moment - Having Dogfriends there



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I had always planned on having Riggs euthanized at home. I knew *I* would have to make the decision - and I was ok with that. But things don't always go as we want them.

Riggs turned his nose up at food Sunday night and again Monday morning, but ate after I encouraged him. We came home last night to find he had thrown up - everything he had eaten in the past two days - and mixed in was some fecal matter. He had stopped being able to pass stool and I missed it.

I knew it was time so I called the vet. Unfortunately there was no way they could come out to our house - so we had to go to them.

When we came home after having Neke euthanized the dogs were 'off' for a couple days. It was as if they didn't know what happened to her. I decided that Tazer and Winnie, who had both grown up with Riggs, would be there when he went. So we brought both of them with to the vets office.

Riggs was never very happy about being handled by the vets but this time he was totally accepting. I think he knew and was relieved.

After it was over we let Winnie and Tazer go up to Riggs. They both smelled him and then Tazer did some nibble kisses on his muzzle.

I really think having them there helped. Today they seem normal.

I just have to get used to having no big dog around.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I am so sorry about Riggs passing, I hope that others see this and it helps them to help their pack when the time comes.

I completely agree that having your other dogs there helps them. I have had similar experiences. When my heartdog, Raven passed last Christmas it was a shock to the whole house, she never showed any signs of illness and then on Christmas she has a small seizures, luckily we had two vets at dinner, my sister and our rescue vet...both saw the seizure and gave her some cake icing, thinking it was blood sugar related and she came around quickly. The other dogs saw and didn't seem concerned, thinking she was developing diabetes we talked about doing some blood work and monitoring her, food changes etc but the next morning we woke up to her having passed away in her sleep on her bed (ended up being a pancreatic tumor)...the dogs just walked right past her and went out to go to the bathroom. Some sniffing later but no one seemed upset and that was surprising b/c she was the old girl of the pack, the unchallenged and supreme alpha. My pack adjusted well to her passing.

However it was a different story with my last foster, also named Riggs. I had not realized how close he and Ava had gotten over the few months we had him. When we had to pts due to his chronic renal failure she was a mess for weeks. He had not had any bad days until his last but I know she knew he was sick...but she was not prepared for him to not come home with me. It was almost harder to watch her struggle with him being gone than to mourn for him. I really wish we had taken her to the vet with us so she could have seen him go. Its been two months and she still isn't 100%.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for the both of you.
Just reading these are making my heart ache.

It is great information for people with more than one dog and I will seriously keep it in mind for when that day comes.

Thank you


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I brought my 3yr old male to the vets office when I had to put my 12yr old girl down. He stayed out in the waiting room with my son while they gave her the shot. We brought him in once she was gone, he sniffed her and gave her a very light lick on her muzzle and then we went home. He didn't seem to want to play for a few days, if I really engaged him he would but aside from that he seemed ok. I think it's important to let the rest of the pack have the chance to have closure,


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My 15 year old all-american went to the bridge in the early hours this morning.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=833927&page=1#Post833927

I knew as she as soon as she didn't come to the back door to be let out with Skye and Buddy.

Both Skye and Buddy seemed at first to unaware that Solo was gone - still lying in her fleece bed.

Buddy seems to remain clueless, but Skye is definitely confused and grieving. She kept going to smell Solo, look at me, then ly in the middle of the floor with her head bowed and ears flat.

I think I made a mistake. I carried Solo to the car (she is being cremated) and both dogs followed me to the door. I came back in to feed them before I left with Solo. Skye did not want to eat - she kept going to the door like I 'forgot' to bring Solo back in. When I came home from the funeral home, Skye was still waiting by the door.

I know Skye will come around, especially since she and Buddy are very close. But I wonder if smelling Solo and seeing me take her out will help or hurt them in the long run.

Skye also grieved when her best friend Sophie died last December, but that is when Buddy began filling the space. Sophie died suddenly at the vets office (heart failure) and Skye watched for her for weeks, even wanting out before she ate so she could check for Sophie (Sophie was starving when I found her and she loved her meals.)

I am hoping that by seeing Solo and smelling the changes in her, it will help. 

Sorry this is rambling - the loss was just a few hours ago and my heart is aching.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am certain that Skye will come around. We all grieve in different ways. Spend time with Buddy and Skye now. It will help all of you ease the loss a little easier. Take care and I am so sorry for your and your pets' loss of Solo.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Lauri,

I cannot believe what I've just read -- cannot imagine what it must feel like for you.. I am so very sorry for your loss..

I am so privileged to be able to catch a glimple of Riggs thanks to all the pictures you've been posting!

My life was so touched by him! Thanks to him and thanks to you!

God bless you and your family!

Tanya


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My gosh I am very sorry to all.


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Hugs to all of you - been there, hate it.


----------

